# Do you support Hate Speech laws if you are protected by them?



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

I am a "protected class" so I personally support them but I understand why most prefer no censorship.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 6, 2019)

No, because I'm not an exceptional, thin-skinned bitch from a broken home that needs the state to be nannies.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jun 6, 2019)

No, because I am not a pussy about my beliefs. The Gremlin agenda will proceed regardless.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I am a "protected class" so I personally support them but I understand why most prefer no censorship.



Hellow newfag, welcome to the farms. 

What do you mean by "protected class"?


----------



## The Manglement (Jun 6, 2019)

I personally don't believe they make anyone safer. If people insult me to my face, I at least know who they are and what they believe, and I can take steps to keep myself safe from crazies. All censorship does is force people out of public discourse into fringe communities where they get further radicalized.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jun 6, 2019)

What specific laws and what country? Either way I'm pretty negative towards censorship even if it benefits me. My personal favorite is the on where you get charged with a hate crime for yelling racial slurs while you wail on a motherfucker (in the US). Beating up niggers is already illegal. Calling them niggers is NOT. So it stands to reason that I shouldn't get hit with a hate crime on top of the assualt just because I chose to yell out some colorful phrases during the kerfuffle.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2019)

Fuck off, Nigger faggot. 

And no.


----------



## Vampirella (Jun 6, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> What do you mean by "protected class"?


Sounds like a nice way to say, "Everyone's equal, but some are more equal than others."


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 6, 2019)

No, otherwise how would we call OP a faggot?


----------



## Clop (Jun 6, 2019)

I am giving the OP lots of hugs and kisses.

Because I am patronizing you like a child.


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Hellow newfag, welcome to the farms.
> 
> What do you mean by "protected class"?


Protected classes are groups those laws protect, like niggers and other minorities.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2019)

The obvious problem with hate crime laws in general is that we have no way of knowing what's in a man's heart, and legislation based on determining that a person is, in fact, hateful crosses the border from 'public good' into 'freedom of opinion'.


----------



## Poiseon (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> Protected classes are groups those laws protect, like niggers and other minorities.



There is only free speech. Laws like this, made by oversensitive maladjusted twats who should neck themselves instead of wasting so much time and money, do not protect anyone from anything. Banning the word nigger won't stop the hundreds of black on black murders in Chicago every year. They are only a way to punish people that thin-skinned re-tards don't like. They never left the playground.

Minorities are not protected by 'hate speech laws'. An erosion of the civil rights of the populace because an angsty faggot just can't handle being called names is the height of mental re-tardation.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 6, 2019)

If I assault you, do I not have hate for you?
Should that assault be treated differently according to our skin colors?
Because I'm laboring under the impression that hatred is hatred. no matter where it comes from and where it ends up.

Hate speech laws will be used to drive people apart along racial lines, atomizing them and destroying any solidarity.
The people cannot unite against a common enemy or unjust ruler if those people cannot place shared goals ahead of skin color. The controlling interests at play in the world right now NEED to keep racism alive. It's the boogieman that ensures fear will always be on tap to guide our decisions, That fear we have of one another is the only thing that imparts any perceived value to the ruling class. There's great value in keeping people afraid of one another. In such a diverse nation as ours, FEAR is the first emotion that everybody understands immediately.

Sounds edgyboi af, I know. But there's good reason to keep you & everyone else well acquainted with fear.  People don't complain about taking orders when they're scared, so long as they perceive their leadership as operating rom a place of strength,


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I am a "protected class" so I personally support them but I understand why most prefer no censorship.



No I don't and I believe it doesn't actually help protect anyone. When you start passing laws on what people can say and think you immediately radicalize people. That coupled with deplatforming etc. You are only pushing radicals underground, Radicals that are underground only grow until you have violence and revolt

. Open dialogue and civil discussion should be emphasized alot more.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jun 6, 2019)

No I don't because those laws can turn against me in a moment regardless of if they protect me today or not. If you think otherwise you're fooling yourself.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 6, 2019)

So since the first post OP made on this website was powerleveling about his white mutt ancestry, I’m assuming his “protected class” status is being LGB or most likely T?


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 6, 2019)

Hate speech laws are one of many ways the fabric of this (and other) countries will be destroyed.

Either have equally drafted and enforced hate speech laws for hate speech directed at anyone at all, with no classes unprotected or specially protected, or none at all.

All hate speech laws do is stifle public discourse that runs very far from "hate" speech, institutionalize a new kind of racism directed at specific (but vaguely defined) classes of people, and admit defeat in creating a color blind society.

There are already laws against inciting violence, discrimination, threatening violence, terroristic threats, and racketeering.  Enforce those, they cover just about everything.

There is no clear definition of "hate".  Refusing to call a troon "she" because he has a dick and it flies in the face of biology is not "hate".  Making fun of a YouTube personality's lisp is not "hate".  Refusing to believe in the exceptionalism (in the traditional sense of the word, not the Kiwi sense) of any race or creed is not "hate".  Wearing a MAGA hat is not "hate".  Harassing people, taking away their livelihoods, arresting them, threatening them, publicly libeling them, or falsely accusing them of criminal activity_ is _"hate", but those are seldom prosecuted.

There is no constitutional right not to be offended, but there is one to free speech.  Free speech rightfully should trump anybody's fragile feelings.  Toughen the fuck up.

This is all leading in a disastrous direction, and remarkably fast too.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jun 6, 2019)

The people in power will always have an interest in calling legitimate criticism of them "hate speech".  

If that doesn't answer the question for you then you are stupid.  1st amendment motherfucker, all speech is free, fuck off with your protected status.

OP thinks they are more important than us and believes the laws should reflect that, and thus is shit and also probably ugly and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## PN 801 (Jun 6, 2019)

I support strict hate speech laws and I hope they expand even more because left dictatorship will lead to complete breakdown of society and lawlessness. Once that happens i can ascend in the chaos.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 6, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> I support strict hate speech laws and I hope they expand even more because left dictatorship will lead to complete breakdown of society and lawlessness. Once that happens i can ascend in the chaos.


Based and Warlordpilled


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> So since the first post OP made on this website was powerleveling about his white mutt ancestry, I’m assuming his “protected class” status is being LGB or most likely T?


No. Obviously trannies don't post here unless they think they're doing some kind of ninja-operation and spying on "the enemy".


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I am a "protected class" so I personally support them but I understand why most prefer no censorship.


The only classes that matter are STR based ones.


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> I support strict hate speech laws and I hope they expand even more because left dictatorship will lead to complete breakdown of society and lawlessness. Once that happens i can ascend in the chaos.


I would love to see that happen unless the fucking lefties/righties turn on me and murder me.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> Protected classes are groups those laws protect, like niggers and other minorities.



I'm a nigger. 

And I don't think hate speech laws do anything other than deter the definition of what can be considered hateful and used as a powerful tool to manipulate others.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 6, 2019)

Fuck No!


----------



## THOTto (Jun 6, 2019)

Op have you considered necking yourself?


----------



## verissimus (Jun 6, 2019)

No, because even if "hate speech" laws do "protect me" (that is really to say they give me an advantage in court), I would probably still have to spend time and money using the courts to get them to "protect me" against some person(s) since it's highly unlikely the courts are automatically going to "protect me" against them although that wouldn't be necessary if I'm not offended by what was said in the first place.

Besides that, why would I care for any kind of "protection" that "hate speech" laws could provide?  Like really.  It's "protection" from supposed awful things someone said about you.  The only things I would be concerned about along those terms would be things considered defamatory (for example someone telling my employer that I've committed embezzlement) which is something all people should be protected from.  So no, I couldn't care less for "hate speech" laws because they at best protect and empower people with petty egos.


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't support implementing Hate Speech laws, but I'm fine with them being proposed. Maybe when people see enough big noses aligned in a pattern they'll start to wake up.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 6, 2019)

I will only settle for either the complete lack of hate speech laws to the point anything from ISIS doing their gay little executions to the proud boys hanging niggos will be easily available on any platform or alternatively absolutely nothing that's even the slightest bit offense is allowed to the point everyone spergs out and riots.


----------



## PN 801 (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I would love to see that happen unless the fucking lefties/righties turn on me and murder me.


In a socialist utopia, bourgeoise becomes the oppressed while proletariat becomes the oppressor. 

You and I will do great since we are minority, protected class.  

Until you and I fuck up and they eliminate us for breaking party line when they come for our kids.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 6, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> I support strict hate speech laws and I hope they expand even more because left dictatorship will lead to complete breakdown of society and lawlessness. Once that happens i can ascend in the chaos.


I’m beginning to think your avatar is actually a selfie 


crocodilian said:


> I don't support implementing Hate Speech laws, but I'm fine with them being proposed. Maybe when people see enough big noses aligned in a pattern they'll start to wake up.


Wouldn’t be a Deep Thoughts thread without Jew sperging


----------



## That's So Necessary (Jun 6, 2019)

i definitely dont agree with hate speech laws, but I think hate speech rules on sites/in workplaces/in certain privately owned spaces like restaurants or clubs are fine.
like the recent youtube disaster seems dumb to me. of course google might crack down on you calling people fags.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 6, 2019)

Words are words. I'm gay and I call people faggots all the time if they're being re.tarded or a pussy. Don't care if someone calls me a fag or a queer or a fairy or any other slur. Getting pissy over name calling is exceptional. It's just an insult. It doesn't magically become more severe and hurtful if you happen to be a minority.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 6, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Fuck off, Nigger faggot.
> 
> And no.



Nigger Faggot Kike Cuck, if you'd like to be specific _AND_ accurate.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I am a "protected class" so I personally support them but I understand why most prefer no censorship.


Do you have a girly benis?

P.S. me and a shitload of people here are part of “protected classes” but we don’t boast about it because we prefer to interact like normal human beings. Go back to KIA you kekistani scrub


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> No I don't and I believe it doesn't actually help protect anyone. When you start passing laws on what people can say and think you immediately radicalize people. That coupled with deplatforming etc. You are only pushing radicals underground, Radicals that are underground only grow until you have violence and revolt
> 
> . Open dialogue and civil discussion should be emphasized alot more.


I don't think HS laws really prevent civil discussion, in fact they encourage it. You can't talk about shit when some cunt is mocking you for being disabled or LGBT or any other protected class.



purpleboy said:


> Do you have a girly benis?
> 
> P.S. me and a shitload of people here are part of “protected classes” but we don’t boast about it because we prefer to interact like normal human beings. Go back to KIA you kekistani scrub


I don't see the problem with the PC system honestly it helps people quite a bit. Besides, we should exploit whatever legal advantages we get. Let's say that I'm black or something and I get fired from a job that pays well. All I have to do is say "Das hate speech" and I get rehired and the manager is arrested.


----------



## XE 600 (Jun 6, 2019)

No because I'd rather know what people truly think that way I can avoid people who I'd rather not associate with.

Plus I like being able to make fun of minorities all day long.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I don't see the problem with the PC system honestly it helps people wuite a bit. Besides, we should ecploit whatever legal advantages we get. Let's say that I'm black or something and I get fired from a job that pays well. All I have to do is say "Das hate speech" and I get rehired and thr manager is arrested.


>likes being PC
>has Vivian James as an avatar

Lemme guess you get SSDI for your autism like CWC. You’re either a kekistani or a dangerhair, you can’t be both unless you’re banging a crippled native american with a tiny cock


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 6, 2019)

It's uncouth to say so on this site, but if I could get society to punish people for not only saying mean things about me but also for "discriminating" against me for not hiring me or admitting me to a top notch institution (free of charge of course, oppressed people don't have any money), I'd take the opportunity.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 6, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> It's uncouth to say so on this site, but if I could get society to punish people for not only saying mean things about me but also for "discriminating" against me for not hiring me or admitting me to a top notch institution (free of charge of course, oppressed people don't have any money), I'd take the opportunity.


I personally don’t blame, say, an affirmative action beneficiary for taking the job, scholarship, whatever. It would be stupid to turn down an opportunity line that. Don’t hate the player, hate the game and all


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> It's uncouth to say so on this site, but if I could get society to punish people for not only saying mean things about me but also for "discriminating" against me for not hiring me or admitting me to a top notch institution (free of charge of course, oppressed people don't have any money), I'd take the opportunity.


Exactly.


----------



## PN 801 (Jun 6, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> It's uncouth to say so on this site, but if I could get society to punish people for not only saying mean things about me but also for "discriminating" against me for not hiring me or admitting me to a top notch institution (free of charge of course, oppressed people don't have any money), I'd take the opportunity.


You just offended me. Please ban this intolerant bourgeoise.


----------



## Takodachi (Jun 6, 2019)

No, because I hate being treated with kid gloves.
Plus, if someone hates you, a few laws arent gonna stop them, they are gonna try to kick your ass (or kill you) regardless of how many laws there are to "prevent it"

If someone punches you, punch back or stay down like a faggot.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 6, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> You just offended me. Please ban this intolerant bourgeoise.



How dare you try to suppress a queer man's speech?!


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 6, 2019)

No, because they give the State too much power against the individual. It starts out written very specifically, and then the jurisprudence just barrels RIGHT TOWARD authoritarianism as Political actors (including judges) make their respective power grabs over the enforcement of such laws.


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (Jun 6, 2019)

fuck no. im a free speech absolutist man. i find it desturbing you could even suggest that.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> No. Obviously trannies don't post here unless they think they're doing some kind of ninja-operation and spying on "the enemy".


We have a substantial number of trannies that post here.
The point of this site is to laugh at shit on both side of the political spectrum.
It just so happens that a good number of trannies are cows.

You are exceptional and apparently don't understand this forum.



Marissa Moira said:


> The only classes that matter are STR based ones.


RIP Terry.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 6, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> We have a substantial number of trannies that post here.
> The point of this site is to laugh at shit on both side of the political spectrum.
> It just so happens that a good number of trannies are cows.
> 
> ...


Being outside of KIA scares the kekistanis, they need boulders to console them


----------



## Colmerry (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I don't see the problem with the PC system honestly it helps people quite a bit. Besides, we should exploit whatever legal advantages we get. Let's say that I'm black or something and I get fired from a job that pays well. All I have to do is say "Das hate speech" and I get rehired and the manager is arrested.


Do you understand the difference between someone calling you a "nigger" and someone who has power over you cutting off your financial gain simply for being black? One is illegal and one is not.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I am a "protected class" so I personally support them but I understand why most prefer no censorship.


Eat a dick and prove it.


----------



## Safir (Jun 6, 2019)

No thanks. I'm already borderline unhirable thanks to labor "protections" for women, I don't want a boycott on top of that.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I don't think HS laws really prevent civil discussion, in fact they encourage it. You can't talk about shit when some cunt is mocking you for being disabled or LGBT or any other protected class.



I think with the ever changing tidal pool of identity politics and the fact that language and meanings of words change over time I'd pose that this is a step beyond what might be considered as a "slippery slope" argument

Two questions and one statement:

1) why would you want to have a civil discussion with anyone mocking you?

2) if I said "HEY TARD LEGS!!!" (or mockery of your choice) what apart of that is physically damaging to you?

You 100% can "talk shit" when someone is mocking you. I'd even say there probably isn't a more appropriate time to "talk shit" then when someone is mocking you


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I am a "protected class" so I personally support them but I understand why most prefer no censorship.


Hoo boy I see you living a long and successful life here at the Farms.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> *I am a "protected class"* so *I personally* support them but I understand why most prefer no *censorship*.


So, ye openly support censorship because ye hope to profit from it? That's blatant egoism - the very personality trait that makes somebody unfit to decide what's okay to say and what not.


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> So, ye openly support censorship because ye'd profit from it? That's blatant egoism - the very personality trait that makes somebody unfit to decide between accetable and unacceptable speech.


I'm not the one making the laws just arguing that they protect lots of people, me included.



Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Hoo boy I see you living a long and successful life here at the Farms.


 Me too


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 6, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> So, ye openly support censorship because ye hope to profit from it? That's blatant egoism - the very personality trait that makes somebody unfit to decide what's okay to say and what not.


It's also frankly stupid and arrogant to support "Hate Speech" laws thinking they can NEVER EVER be used against you if the opposite political party gets into power.


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> I think with the ever changing tidal pool of identity politics and the fact that language and meanings of words change over time I'd pose that this is a step beyond what might be considered as a "slippery slope" argument
> 
> Two questions and one statement:
> 
> ...


I mean't that you can't have an intellectual conversion when some mindless ruffian is bullying you.



CheezzyMach said:


> It's also frankly stupid and arrogant to support "Hate Speech" laws thinking they can NEVER EVER be used against you if the opposite political party gets into power.


I don't see right-wingers using them against me. I'm not a target of theirs.



Promestein said:


> No, because I hate being treated with kid gloves.
> Plus, if someone hates you, a few laws arent gonna stop them, they are gonna try to kick your ass (or kill you) regardless of how many laws there are to "prevent it"
> 
> If someone punches you, punch back or stay down like a faggot.


Why? Let the state give you money, affirmative action, and stop them from bullying you. Why does it matter? it can only benefit you, fuck everybody else.



purpleboy said:


> Being outside of KIA scares the kekistanis, they need boulders to console them


S H A D I L A Y


----------



## Varisi na Vienea Cadence (Jun 6, 2019)

It depends on the country if its here in the states then I wouldn't care much for hate speech laws, they are just words, why should I give that person the time of day by acknowledging them. This isn't middle school.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I don't think HS laws really prevent civil discussion, in fact they encourage it. You can't talk about shit when some cunt is mocking you for being disabled or LGBT or any other protected class.


I assume you're a troll.

You can ignore someone mocking you.  Hate speech laws absolutely prevents civil discussion.  Let's say some politician introduces a "green new deal", and when it's pointed out how stupid it is, the discussion is flipped into, "You just hate it because you hate minority women".  Or some politician says something anti-Semitic, then the rebuttal is, "She's not anti-Semitic, you hate Muslims, women, and people of color".

When you outlaw speech for something as subjective as "hatefulness", people in power will always declare any criticism of them as motivated by nothing but hatred.


NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I don't see the problem with the PC system honestly it helps people quite a bit. Besides, we should exploit whatever legal advantages we get. Let's say that I'm black or something and I get fired from a job that pays well. All I have to do is say "Das hate speech" and I get rehired and the manager is arrested.


Lie and ruin people's life.  Yeah, that's a problem.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> Why? Let the state give you money, affirmative action, and stop them from bullying you. Why does it matter? it can only benefit you, fuck everybody else.



This is a joke/troll or you only like this system because it benefits you, or both.

Assuming you're serious, just because someone calls you a tard or faggot doesn't mean it has to hold back your entire life or your conversation. Assuming you're trying to have an "intellectual" argument someone random fuck calling you a fag by itself should be ignored because that isn't exactly a response to anything it is just a random insult. If they're arguing that you hold your position because you're a faggot, well you can just kind of change that word to gay/lesbian/whatever you are and continue the conversation from there, ideally anyway that is what SHOULD happen. if you can actually do that, well I don't know, judging by how you've responded probably not which is why you like this.

If you're having an "intellectual" argument and all your opponent is doing is yelling faggot or nigger or whatever word you don't like, well I mean you likely weren't really going to get an intellectual conversation out of them anyway.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I'm not the one making the laws just arguing that they protect lots of people, me included.


We don't need new laws for that, making fun of people with disabilities is already frowned upon.


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> We don't need new laws for that, making fun of people with disabilities is already frowned upon.


...Except here and everywhere else on the Internet.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> ...Except here and everywhere else on the Internet.


We’re sorry that you only had enough tism bucks to buy 4 dakimakuras this month


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> ...Except here and everywhere else on the Internet.



Good thing we can block people on the internet, or not read things they say, or just you know not give a shit in general. I see people on the farms say things I don't like, but I don't need to go around and censor them I just move on with my day.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> ...Except here and everywhere else on the Internet.


Then why be here? Go there: https://wrongplanet.net/



purpleboy said:


> We’re sorry that you only had enough tism bucks to buy 4 dakimakuras this month


First @NehrimAtFucksGiven wants to take away our freespeech rights from us, now he also wants our tax money?


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Then why be here? Go there: https://wrongplanet.net/


Political disagreements and such. I've been banned from multiple autistic sites actually.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> Political disagreements and such. I've been banned from multiple autistic sites actually.



Oof. Be careful out there, kid.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> Political disagreements and such. I've been banned from multiple autistic sites actually.


Heck, even other autists, who as we all know are not famous as very clever or being experts on human interaction, realize that taking away freespeech is probably a bad idea!


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 6, 2019)

nice honeypot fam


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

Blotto said:


> Op have you considered necking yourself?


Have you? Du er en kvinne.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 6, 2019)

If anime is labeled as hate speech then I am fine with hate speech.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 6, 2019)

wellthathappened said:


> If anime is labeled as hate speech then I am fine with hate speech.



Don't make me tell you hwat!


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 6, 2019)

I want to believe this is a troll.  The fact that I feel that want, in a twist of irony, seems to make me more disinclined to think it is a troll.

Don't trust your gut on the Internet, kids.


----------



## NehrimAtFucksGiven (Jun 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I want to believe this is a troll.  The fact that I feel that want, in a twist of irony, seems to make me more disinclined to think it is a troll.
> 
> Don't trust your gut on the Internet, kids.


Why do you want to believe I'm a troll?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> Why do you want to believe I'm a troll?


Because the alternative is that you're too fucking retarded to be safely allowed within 10 feet of sharp objects, jugs of drain cleaner and Internet-connected computing devices.  I would really hope you didn't have a wrangler that lax, for everyone's sake.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> Why do you want to believe I'm a troll?



You're not a troll. You're a honeypot.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 6, 2019)

Hmn. I'm not usually one to just call someone out for being new somewhere but I believe this person is either a troll or wound up in the wrong neighborhood and is really this dumb.


----------



## RIPhamroll (Jun 6, 2019)

I feel like an exceptionally exceptional individual when I see stuff like this.
I feel an unwavering mental tick when it comes to people, myself included using their weaknesses and/or physical or mental dispositions to enforce things upon people. The full spectrum from mental disorders to LGBT (tautology), ethnicity, class, sex etc.
How can someone truly wish to be treated differently, for better or worse, based on factors that should mean nothing. 

I feel like everyone preaches equality and fairness without truly believing in it. One must be some sort of institutionalized and exceptional outlier to actually want it. When it comes down to acting on it, the majority never put in place actual measures of equality.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 6, 2019)

RIPhamroll said:


> I feel like everyone preaches equality and fairness without truly believing in it. One must be some sort of institutionalized and exceptional outlier to actually want it. When it comes down to acting on it, the majority never put in place actual measures of equality.



They want it when it's a step up.  Outside of that? CELEBRATE YOUR DIFFERENCES! (And stay in your fucking box.) The trait of being self-serving is not a bug in our programming, and I don't think it's any sort of accident that we are not a direct democracy.


----------



## RIPhamroll (Jun 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> They want it when it's a step up.  Outside of that? CELEBRATE YOUR DIFFERENCES! (And stay in your fucking box.) The trait of being self-serving is not a bug in our programming, and I don't think it's any sort of accident that we are not a direct democracy.



Yeah that's probably a better way to put it. That I feel it's me with the bugged programming for having this moral qualm with exploiting people's empathy. 
How can someone genuinely even accept it? To not be rewarded for their own efforts? To have people treat them differently for WHAT they are and not WHO they are or what they did.

Another part is having it placed on you by society vs seeking it out. I can understand relegating oneself to a free cookie when it's imposed rather than making a fuss. But actively persuing hand outs like one of the probably made up strawmen on r/beggers or whatever?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2019)

The OP is a fucking asshole. Ok, so you wanna use your 'tism to get "special treatment" to reap the benefits because of identity politics.

Fuck off, you selfish faggot. Maza would fit in nicely with your herd.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I mean't that you can't have an intellectual conversion when some mindless ruffian is bullying you.



Way to answer my questions and address my points bud.

People are being pretty reasonable and engaging with you yet you aren't addressing arguments properly or seem unable to read the entirety of what people are saying.

you seem to not grasp where you are in the internet.



> you guys legit make me laugh hahaha @Varg Did Nothing Wrong I've been lurking for longer than most accounts have existed.



You say you've lurked for years and yet you pose a question that really seems antithetical to the farms... so your claim of lurking for years really comes off as disingenuous. So not only are you coming here out of bad faith but you're lying and acting superior.

Either you are very poor bait or are being foolish. Either way it's bad form so I'm going to leave you now with a good luck and my final suggestion is to actually lurk more you might find you learn more by reading rather then posting

✌


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 7, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> The OP is a fucking asshole. Ok, so you wanna use your 'tism to get "special treatment" to reap the benefits because of identity politics.


People with 'tism are bad at social interaction. Doesn't @NehrimAtFucksGiven fear that could cause hatespeech laws to turn against him and ruin his life? E.g. if he makes a typing error or phrases something badly?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 7, 2019)

Military veterans are a protected class and liberals find themselves in hot water because of it quite often. So yeah, I don't mind that.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 7, 2019)

NehrimAtFucksGiven said:


> I'm not the one making the laws just arguing that they protect lots of people, me


Doesn't matter, if you speak a truth outside of what those in power want to hear, what you say will be hate speech, protected class or not.

It might not quite be islam level of apostate hunting, but what do you expect will happen if you ever cross one of the sacred cows or change your mind about something after reading research? Don't you understand that they'll chuck you as happily as they chucked milo


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 28, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Doesn't matter, if you speak a truth outside of what those in power want to hear, what you say will be hate speech, protected class or not.


Or what if his interests collide with those of another "protected group". In other postings, he said something against troons. Autists or trannies, who deserves more "protection"? That's the "underprivileged moral dilemma".


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 28, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Or what if his interests collide with those of another "protected group". In other postings, he said something against troons. Autists or trannies, who deserves more "protection"? That's the "underprivileged moral dilemma".



The imperative isn't protective groups, though, the imperative is to have an excuse to push through agendas. Protective groups are just a means to an end. They're kinda like the divide and conquer in africa in colonial times, where you pick one tribe to elevate. Except you do it by claiming they're actually oppressed and lower on the hierarchy, which allows you to get away with it more.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 28, 2019)

Being a faggoty old chinaman with bad teeth and no lower extremities, I assume that I am therefore considered multiple "protected classes". I'm all for Hate Crime laws within the bounds of reason, but fuck Hate Speech laws. If Hate Crime laws are the dish sponge that wipes legitimate targeted crime off our plate, Hate Speech laws are the pumice that scrapes through the integrity of the porcelain and causes the fine china of freedom to crack into a billion billion pieces of oppression.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jun 29, 2019)

How am I protected by them? I'm white. I'm male. I'm middle class. I'm hetro. I'm guilty. I have to find the crime, apart from the aforementioned. 
I'm the very people hate speech laws are aimed at fucking over. Only thin skinned unimaginative cowards want hate speech laws 'cause they can't fire enough neurons to engage in clever repartee.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jun 29, 2019)

I think if anything Hate Speech Laws encourage more racism. You create the sentiment that your word has power.

I dream of a world where the White Supremacist and the Black Supremacist gets to stand peacefully and yell off their insane rantings while I stand there and laugh my ass off at their exceptionalism.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm for free speech over everything else. 

Your always going to get some sped who spouts shit out of their mouth for no reason like a tourettes kid at a disneyworld. That's just life. But a lot of people who spout obscene shit, do it for fun, to trigger, and a myriad of other reasons outside of actual hatred. 

You know what does cause hatred though? Getting the government to recognise you as a "protected class" and preventing any criticism of you or your group, because your a bunch of snowflakes.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 30, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> I'm for free speech over everything else.
> 
> Your always going to get some sped who spouts shit out of their mouth for no reason like a tourettes kid at a disneyworld. That's just life. But a lot of people who spout obscene shit, do it for fun, to trigger, and a myriad of other reasons outside of actual hatred.
> 
> You know what does cause hatred though? Getting the government to recognise you as a "protected class" and preventing any criticism of you or your group, because your a bunch of snowflakes.


Any time you go from saying "Hey, that's not cool, knock it off" to getting the government to put its jackboot on people's necks, you deserve to be hated.


----------



## yourfinancials (Jul 10, 2019)

No. Why? Because the protected class is a diversion. Once censorship takes complete hold is when pointing out disasters such as bhopal disaster or that bp oil leak gets considered hate speech.

It doesn't take long for those in power (such as police) to deem journalists revealing to the public brutality against protected class as a hate crime or "alt right" when censorship is the norm.

In short the protected class becomes the victim of the very systems which declare them protected in the first place


----------

